# Fifteen?



## sonlight (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm new to all of this and I'm trying to find places to put in a post here and there so as to get my count up to the 15 mark. Then I am not a pathetic newbie anymore..LOL So here I go for a couple of hours looking for places to add something meaningful or even humorous. I'm new to all of this theology and am mostly clueless but trying to learn what I can. I have found more places now where I could barely understand what somebody said let alone think of a thing to say. I've only got a few places I can post anything at all and this is one of them. How long did it take all of you to make that fifteen mark?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 1, 2010)

No idea. I didn't even realize the "Thanks" button existed until around post #25. I typically don't pay attention to post count.

As Ghandi states: "It is the quality of our work which will please God and not the quantity."


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 1, 2010)

It took me about a month to reach that mark. Mostly because I spent all of my time on the board reading and learning and not answering.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Just keep replying the posts in this thread.
2. When you read a post that you don't understand post that you don't understand, but are desirous of understanding.
3. When someone postulates something in such a manner that their rhetoric is nigh unto unintelligible post a reply telling them to not be such a windbag. 
4. Have fun!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 1, 2010)

Whenever you see a post with the word "anyways", point out that it is incorrect grammar and should read "anyway".


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 1, 2010)

Or "regardless"...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 1, 2010)

Correct the improper use of reflexive pronouns. That will get you to postgraduate status by the end of the week.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Correct the improper use of reflexive pronouns. That will get you to postgraduate status by the end of the week.


Lawrence, how can you be so irregardful. There's far worse things than improprietorial reflective pronominals.
Anyways, there you go Rick - you only needs 5 more so if you correct all the windbaggery one at a time that should be good for most of them 

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

....then you'll be able to come back and thank me


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just read and learn from these guys. These folks are really blessed to have such knowledge. Learn from them and soon you will be able to post back.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jun 1, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> As Ghandi states: "It is the quality of our work which will please God and not the quantity."



Works righteousness? 

Just when I thought I'd seen everything, someone quotes Ghandi on the PB. Just kidding.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 1, 2010)

Go over to the "Introduce Yourself" forum and greet everyone there--we get a handful a week, so that should help.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know where Josh is, but if he were here he would have called you a "peasant" a couple times by now.


----------



## Andres (Jun 1, 2010)

austinww said:


> I don't know where Josh is, but if he were here he would have called you a "peasant" a couple times by now.


 
not to mention I'm sure someone, somewhere had 15 posts before.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 1, 2010)

JennyG said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Correct the improper use of reflexive pronouns. That will get you to postgraduate status by the end of the week.
> ...


 
Don't you mean "come back and thank _myself_"?


----------



## JennyG (Jun 1, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


oops, yes, of course - silly myself


----------



## Berean (Jun 1, 2010)

Rick, I asked our beloved Josh and he stated ex cathedra that you need 25 posts to enter the Coffee Shop. I think maybe that's when your 'thanks' button will appear too. What do you think about that? <hint hint>


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 1, 2010)

Dear world,

I've been trying to get fifteen posts for about a year and a half now, and the more I ask for answers, the farther away I get from my goal.

Sincerely,

Despondent


----------



## Skyler (Jun 1, 2010)

As you can see, threads like this are like a honeypot for those who ordinarily wouldn't dare to post simply for the sake of increasing their post count.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 1, 2010)

Except the OP is nowhere to be found!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> 3. When someone postulates something in such a manner that their rhetoric is nigh unto unintelligible post a reply telling them *to not be such a windbag*.


 
"Physician, heal thyself."


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow. This is weird.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Wow. This is weird.


 
What's weird is that everyone puts two spaces at the end of each sentence instead of one. That's weird.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 1, 2010)

Skyler said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. This is weird.
> ...


 
No, that is a hang over from typewriters. You do know what a typewriter is, don't you?  I'm particularly found of Underwoods!


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought using two spaces at the end of a sentence was the rule. I have always done that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 1, 2010)

It is the rule. It is just that pretty much nobody takes typing classes in high school any longer. So, they don't learn the rules.


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


 
That looks a lot like mine, but that one looks like it has an extra row of buttons across the bottom.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 1, 2010)

I learned to use two spaces after a sentence in elementary school just as a general writing rule. I didn't even associate it with typing until later.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 2, 2010)

From the way I understand it, there was a rule about two spaces after a sentence. I have always done it and still do most of the time. I saw a short time ago a mention of the fact that it was now the norm to single space. I personally don't see it as a typewriter issue vs a post typewriter issue but more of an age thing. There were standards and ways of doing things back then that you just didn't think about, you just did them and now with changes in technology and/or society have changed themselves. I can't think of another example off of the top of my head but that is my take on it, anyway.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 2, 2010)

sonlight said:


> From the way I understand it, there was a rule about two spaces after a sentence. I have always done it and still do most of the time. I saw a short time ago a mention of the fact that it was now the norm to single space. I personally don't see it as a typewriter issue vs a post typewriter issue but more of an age thing. There were standards and ways of doing things back then that you just didn't think about, you just did them and now with changes in technology and/or society have changed themselves. I can't think of another example off of the top of my head but that is my take on it, anyway.



There are a myriad of examples; the improper use of reflexive pronouns is one of them.  In the area of language, the increasing us of technology, instant media, and the corresponding nihilistic approach to education is rapidly creating a generation of people who speak and write a techno-pidgin English. Grammar, spelling, and syntax are rapidly becoming subjective. This is not a good trend at all. This trend is already causing confusion, sometimes bringing with it potentially disastrous results.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 2, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> There are a myriad of examples, the improper use of reflexive pronouns is one of them.  In the area of language, the increasing us of technology, instant media, and the corresponding nihilistic approach to education is rapidly creating a generation of people who speak and write a techno-pidgin English. Grammar, spelling, and syntax are rapidly becoming subjective. This is not a good trend at all. This trend is already causing confusion, sometimes bringing with it potentially disastrous results.


 
I heard (so who knows?) that the spacing rule changed with the font/spacing changes from typewriter to word processor. We didn't need the second space as much to distinguish the ends of sentences because now letters are different sizes. I would humbly point out your first sentence is a run-on in need of a semicolon *ducks and hides*.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 2, 2010)

I always put at least a double space at the end of a sentence, and sometimes more. It must be something to do with allowing the reader leisure to assimilate my well-sculpted prose. One thing I've noticed about the magisterial PB is that it takes them all out again

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

...there, see that? 
I left enormous gaps when I typed that


----------



## Andres (Jun 2, 2010)

JennyG said:


> I always put at least a double space at the end of a sentence, and sometimes more. It must be something to do with allowing the reader leisure to assimilate my well-sculpted prose. One thing I've noticed about the magisterial PB is that it takes them all out again
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes the PB will even automatically double post words at the end of a line for you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 2, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > There are a myriad of examples, the improper use of reflexive pronouns is one of them.  In the area of language, the increasing us of technology, instant media, and the corresponding nihilistic approach to education is rapidly creating a generation of people who speak and write a techno-pidgin English. Grammar, spelling, and syntax are rapidly becoming subjective. This is not a good trend at all. This trend is already causing confusion, sometimes bringing with it potentially disastrous results.
> ...


 

Got me! I love it. 

I shall go back and correct it. It will still be available for perusal in your quote.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 2, 2010)

Took me a month or two to get to 15 post, Even now I only have 42/43 in 7 months.
I guess that makes me quite a rarity, someone on the net without awhole lot to say


----------



## ZackF (Jun 2, 2010)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Whenever you see a post with the word "anyways", point out that it is incorrect grammar and should read "anyway".


 
"regardless" is the one I hate the most!!


----------

